
From Babylon to Pascal with Perl 6 - lizmat
https://perl6.eu/regular-pascal.html
======
sl1ck731
I see Perl 6 trending a lot around here lately. As someone who has never
touched it is there some reason for excitement around it? Or is it primarily
people who already use Perl often?

~~~
labster
Perl 6 a new Perl-ish language with grammars powerful enough to parse and run
itself. You can use it to write FP or OOP or imperative or reactive code, or
all of the above in the same program. Despite the sprawling feature set,
there's a clearly defined specification, and it's written in the form of
tests. Currently there's only one implementation that runs 6.d, but that
implementation runs on MoarVM (C lang), the JVM, and (in progress) Javascript.

And of course the best thing that they fixed from Perl 5 is the community. If
you have an interest in learning more about the language, come by on #perl6 on
freenode and we'd be glad to help you out.

~~~
dan-robertson
What was wrong with the perl5 community? I never really interacted with it.

~~~
mikorym
One thing that I hope is a priority for "fixing" would be interaction with
libraries. In 3rd year/Honours I had to code in Perl and I remember abandoning
using some of them.

~~~
labster
[https://docs.perl6.org/language/nativecall](https://docs.perl6.org/language/nativecall)

------
falsedan
> _4 2^3 x 3^0 x 5^0 (1 x 3 x 1)_

Should be _4 2^2 x 3^0 x 5^0 (4 x 1 x 1)_

~~~
falsedan
Insert grousing at the HN markup input and parser here

------
grayed-down
Wait a second! Is this really Perl 6 he's talking about??

~~~
grayed-down
Ugh, what a humorless bunch!

~~~
lizmat
Humor was one of the things that needed breaking.

